# excalibur 30 inch scroll saw for sale on ebay



## mac1012 (3 Nov 2012)

Hi there is a ex 30 inch for sale on ebay for 380 pounds six months old the guy whos selling it say s he dosent need as got two dewalts but i cant help thinking if he prefers two old dewalts (which i know are good ) why would you be selling a machine after 6 months if it was any good , if it was as good in reality as is sounds on paper i doubt he be selling it although it is tempting at the price

anyone got one ??

mark


----------



## Chippygeoff (3 Nov 2012)

I got a bad feeling about this Mark. If someone has 2 Dewalts why buy a third saw. The Dewalt is a brilliant saw. Also if the Excalibur is as good as some people claim why get rid of it. At 6 months old it has probably developed all the faults its going to but I feel the guy is just peed off with it as they are highly over rated. Personally I would steer clear of it.


----------



## mac1012 (3 Nov 2012)

you had 21 inch didnt you geoff ? what faults did you find with it just out of curiosity and what did you do with it ?

mark


----------



## Chippygeoff (3 Nov 2012)

Hi Mark. What I could not get my head round was the guy that designed the Dewalt also designed the excalibur and for the life of me I could not understand why he designed the worst blade clamps I have ever used, if he had made them the same as the dewalt it would have been great. It is fairly obvious now that the excalibur's sold in America are made in a different factory to the ones we get here. First of all the wiring is rubbish, its cheap and nasty. The table does not last long, the so called protective coating came off round the blade area after a few days I had the ex-21. I went onto what is called Rick's scroll saw site where he gives details of how to tune the excalibur such as reducing the fore and aft movement of the blade. I cant remember all the problems I had with it now as its just a vague memory but there was excessive vibration at high speed. There was knocking as well. I ended up stripping the saw to bare bones and re-building it and it did improve for a while but after a couple of weeks they resurfaced again. It is just a poorly made machine. I don't know if they are still doing it but axy had that many back they were flogging them off on e-bay. I wish I could get a company to produce the perfect scroll saw, they would sell millions of them.


----------

